# #BBNaija: BamBam seals her first endorsement deal as an ambassador – Nigeria News | Laila’s...



## ese (Apr 16, 2018)

Big Brother Naija housemate, BamBam seems to be one of the few housemates of the reality show who is still in limelight since their eviction from the reality show.

The latest report about the housemate is that, she just concluded her endorsement deal as the brand ambassador of...





via Nigeria News | Laila’s Blog – https://ift.tt/2IZIveh

-------------
Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

